
Open-Sourcing the Universal Package Manager - thejj100100
https://repl.it/site/blog/upm
======
archmaster
Repl.it is a super useful site for prototyping and running code in the
browser. One of the best features is the package manager workflow, and I love
being able to just import packages and have them be automatically installed.

I'm super excited that they released their package manager to the public! I've
honestly been missing this workflow, I might work on a vscode plugin to
implement similar package install functionality to Repl.it's online IDE.

Thanks, team :)

